# 54mm 2 cup single- wall baskets - in stock



## ddring (Apr 28, 2020)

Sage have these now in stock on their website. I have seen a few asking for them and I was after one but they were sold out for a while


----------



## RussellM101 (May 4, 2020)

Despite showing in stock on the website they are in fact ready for dispatch tomorrow (12th) I ordered mine when they started showing in stock several days ago and wondered why it wasn't dispatched. Apparently they're having logistical issues after moving to a new inventory system. To be fair their customer service department are quite helpful folks 👍


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

shows as out of stock again now.


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

They seem to have disappeared from the website now?


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Well I ordered one (and some other bits) last Saturday and have heard nothing other than the thanks for giving us your money email. 
so I think they are having proper stock troubles. Going to chase my order tomorrow


----------



## ddring (Apr 28, 2020)

@Apr1985

i ordered a few pieces in the week and heard nothing since. Would appreciate if you'd let me know what they say 👍


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

ddring said:


> @Apr1985
> 
> i ordered a few pieces in the week and heard nothing since. Would appreciate if you'd let me know what they say 👍


 Sure will do


----------



## Adav92 (Apr 14, 2020)

These baskets are like gold dust! Their customer service team said they are expecting stock but not sure when.


----------



## barbik (May 2, 2020)

I placed an order ten days ago when they appeared in stock, and have just received an email from them saying that my order has been cancelled (with a refund) for inventory reasons...

Does anyone know where else I can find a Bambino-compatible 2 cup single- wall baskets? Are there standards sizes from other makers that would fit?


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

I tried to phone them all day today with no success, put my name on the return call list and nothing. Sent an email and no reply. 
Not great service ☹


----------



## Rhino Paul (May 20, 2020)

I ordered one about 2 weeks ago. They said could take 1-2 months! If anyone finds any in stock please let us know


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

fwiw i've been waiting since early Feb.


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Just tried to phone again waited for 20 on hold then stored my number in the queue for a callback. Let's see.


----------



## Rhino Paul (May 20, 2020)

facboy said:


> fwiw i've been waiting since early Feb.


 Crazy to think a company this big is struggling with a filter


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> Just tried to phone again waited for 20 on hold then stored my number in the queue for a callback. Let's see.


 After trying three time's and being added to the callback queue 3 times still nothing and no reply to my emails have to resort to angry tweets soon 😡


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> After trying three time's and being added to the callback queue 3 times still nothing and no reply to my emails have to resort to angry tweets soon 😡


 Registered for a callback at 9:07am. 
then tried again at 11:30 and finally got through after 15 on hold. Asked why my morning call hadn't been returned and she said she didn't know and would look into it 😕 don't hold my breath.

Also didn't know when the stock could be delivered so I cancelled my order as I had other things on it I can get elsewhere.

terrible service for such a simple operation. Shame really as I do like my machine....


----------



## Rhino Paul (May 20, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> After trying three time's and being added to the callback queue 3 times still nothing and no reply to my emails have to resort to angry tweets soon 😡


 If you find it anywhere please do let me know. I emailed the website crema and they said they might have some in next week


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

TBH I have ordered a bottomless PF from Joey so I might look for some ims baskets to modify instead


----------



## Rhino Paul (May 20, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> TBH I have ordered a bottomless PF from Joey so I might look for some ims baskets to modify instead


 If you find any I would also like to buy one 🙂


----------



## Rhino Paul (May 20, 2020)

I managed to get one guys. Came from Finland in around 4 day's. Paid over the odds around 14 pound. But top service and still no replies from sage themselves...

link below for the Crema site and they are in stock

https://www.cremashop.eu/en/products/sage/the-barista-express-2-cup-single-filter


----------



## gneville (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi there! Am I missing something or does it cost £27.20 to get one from this URL? I don't mind paying a bit more but that's very expensive!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They are also on Amazon and Ebay.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

or ring sage.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

This might be an alternative

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bottomless-Portafilter-Breville-Espresso-Machines/dp/B08K8W22F3/ref=sr_1_8?dchild=1&keywords=sage+breville+filter+basket&qid=1619170247&sr=8-8

No way is that a picture of a 1 cup basket and a reply to a question says it's a 2 cup. Amazon also list a 2 cup but it's not cheap and suspect it actually holds more than the Sage 2 cup.


----------

